# Finding a broodmare to lease



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

As I have found a buyer for my colt, I will now have the space in my barn and bank account for a new horse. I have been interested in acquiring an Andalusian for about 6 years now and am back to searching the market for one. The biggest problem I come across is, I like color. While I wouldn't breed ONLY for color, I do not have the time or money in my life for limitless horses; if I am only going to have one Andalusian, I want it to have some color and markings, rather than a grey, as well as the physical ability to compete at an amateur level in eventing and driving. And colorful Andalusians (we're talking a bay with a single sock or star as colorful here) are either poor quality or way out of my price range. While searching, I of course, came across the stallion of my dreams.









Hatero de PB

Harry is on his way to the WEG this summer, so his athletic ability and trainability are well proven. His only foals are quite young, but are said to have very good temperaments and paces. And of course, as a sabino grullo, he is very colorful. He is located in Australia, so even if one of his foals was a quality I'm looking for and for sale, transport costs would be outstanding.

So, to get to the point of this post. I am looking into possibly leasing a mare to breed to Harry. Where would you typically go to find a mare available for a breeding lease? What are typical lease fees (outside of the actual stud fee, ai costs, ultra sounds)? I'd be looking at actually breeding next spring, so I've got plenty of time to figure things out, I'm just prodding for more information on the whole process to see if it would be a good option for me and, if so, start searching for a mare and making arrangements. I know breeding is a big gamble, and I could easily end up with a solid foal, even from a mare with some white, but if I can lease a quality mare, I would at least have a quality foal, whatever color or gender, to either keep regardless, or sell and retry the breeding.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Subbing as this is exactly what I want to do a few years down the line.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You can contact Andalusian breeding farms or stud farms and see if they would be willing to lease out a mare or know someone who would.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

That stud... I think I'm in love! :shock:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would start by contacting farms and seeing if they are willing to do a breeding lease. The issues and expense will be in getting viable semen shipped from overseas. Than the AI and ultrasounds. The ultrasounds will rack up the cost because that is having a vet ultrasound everyday of the heat cycle to assess follicle size prior to AI. Which is why a breeding lease done at the farm the mare lives at is probably more economic. Mostly because they would have a vet on site or established in there rounds. That said, it would or could easily be the same cost as buying a foal already on the ground. The best option is to contact the potential farms you would work with.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

The sure way to get color is to buy it. With breeding you may, or may not, get the color and markings you want.
That's a stunning stallion!


----------



## evenworld (Jan 21, 2014)

I used to use many brands like Weatherbeeta,Horseware,Harrison Howard and Native Pony. Now I find that Horseware is the best.


----------



## EFM (Apr 17, 2014)

Where are you located? I have a bay Andalusian mare that I would consider leasing next year.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Why are you looking at Andalusians?

There are many breeds that will excel at your discipline. I would think a Morgan would do well for driving.

If you really want color, look for a saddlebred cross! Some of those horses are awesome! 

This is one of my favorite stallions, although he is a lusitano:
Saphiro | JC Andalusians

Or one of these guys:
Silverwood Farm's Stallions : : : Art Deco, Sempatico, Hall of Fame and State of the Art

The only problem with buying semen from out of the country is the shipping fees and being sure it arrives on time! Customs can have delays. It may be easier and cheaper to look for a stallion closer to home.


----------

